# Bloodmoon shooting tips



## wlanboy (Sep 26, 2015)

Quote said:


> On September 27, 2015, sky gazers across North America will have the chance to witness a rare celestial event not seen since 1982. That evening, the super moon will enter Earth’s shadow to produce a “blood moon,” a dramatic moment when the moon turns a reddish color. I encourage you to prepare to capture this spectacle.


http://www.getolympus.com/us/en/bloodmoon_tips

Really good tutorial for that special setting.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I'm really hoping the sky will be clear here... looking like it might not be tomorrow night. We'll see...


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm really hoping the sky will be clear here... looking like it might not be tomorrow night. We'll see...



Looking forward for your shoots.


----------



## RLT (Sep 27, 2015)

Rain bloody rain here.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 27, 2015)

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip. I'm really hoping the sky will be clear here... looking like it might not be tomorrow night. We'll see...
> ...


I'm not allowed to have cameras or take photos where I am presently unfortunately. I saw it on the drive up here but once I got here cameras aren't allowed. Took a cellphone snap from the parking lot but it's nothing special.

What about you?


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 27, 2015)

Too cloudy to really see anything. Did take some pics of clouds hiding the moon.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 27, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I'm not allowed to have cameras or take photos where I am presently unfortunately. I saw it on the drive up here but once I got here cameras aren't allowed. Took a cellphone snap from the parking lot but it's nothing special.
> 
> What about you?


Claudy sky....


----------



## MannDude (Sep 28, 2015)

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not allowed to have cameras or take photos where I am presently unfortunately. I saw it on the drive up here but once I got here cameras aren't allowed. Took a cellphone snap from the parking lot but it's nothing special.
> ...


Ah, too bad. I really enjoyed it even though it was relatively cloudy here and there is a lot of light pollution from a nearby large city and a large lit up facility next door. Really wish I could have seen it back home though where I could have gone out to the country to view it.

This was my favorite photo of the Blood Moon.... (Americans should understand)


----------

